# How do I find out what this is?



## Silverpenguin (Dec 17, 2005)

I have a camera at home that was my grandads. For a long time I actually thought it was a pair of binoculars as it is in a self contained leather case. You unclip the front of the case and the lens comes out on a 'bellows' like system if you see what I mean?

The camera itself looks practically new so I'm not sure if its ever been used. I've never actually seen anything like it but I'd like to know moer about it.

Does anyone know of anywhere online I might be able to go to try and find out what it is?!


----------



## usayit (Dec 17, 2005)

Can you post a picture?  
Is there a brand printed on the camera? Kodak for example
What you describe seems quite common in design during your grandfather's time.


----------



## Silverpenguin (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm at work at the moment but I'll take a photo of it when I get a chance. From memory it doesn't havea brand on it although I haven't looked at it for a while I must admit!


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 18, 2005)

Yeah, post a picture if you can, together with a name and/or lens-shutter combination. We can narrow it down that way.


----------

